# LF: Moon Rock/Meteorite



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey guys I need help again to crowd source some Meteorite rock for my Sump. I understand that when used in reef aquaria it increases the nitrifying bacteria by a factor of 100 due to the very porous composition of the rock. 
I did find a source in Russia but the supplier only wants to sell whole rocks (min weight ~ 100 pounds) and the Fedex shipping is insane! Anyway would appreciate any Canadian leads. 

TIA.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I would be in for a few pounds myself.

Will you be running it in a reactor like the guys in Germany have been trying?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

That was the initial plan, but a few of those guys reported that some of the rock had ferromagnetic material that sloughed off due to being crushed up and fluidized in the reactor. The particles then coated the magnets of the upstream pumps causing them to fail. So looks like the only viable (safe) option is to keep it whole, Anyway not really a big deal when you have 2 pounds of Metorite to replace 200 pounds of regular rock. 
but I hear Till Eulenspiegel has some kind of special meteorite reactor in the works - that guy is amazing!.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a used Eulenspiegel reactor you can have for 200 bucks. All it needs is a good cleaning and a replacement flux capacitor for the pump.

I know a guy in Milton who had a meteorite fall through his roof, I'll see if I can get him to send me a pic.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Talked to my buddy who had the meteorite fall on his house. Might be right up your alley, should be able to break it into a few pieces to share with friends. Here's the pic he sent me:


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> I have a used Eulenspiegel reactor you can have for 200 bucks. All it needs is a good cleaning and a replacement flux capacitor for the pump.
> 
> I know a guy in Milton who had a meteorite fall through his roof, I'll see if I can get him to send me a pic.


Sweet! Will PM you for the deets


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> Talked to my buddy who had the meteorite fall on his house. Might be right up your alley, should be able to break it into a few pieces to share with friends. Here's the pic he sent me:


Hmm.. If it hit the plane I'm worried about aviation fuel contamination. You think Lanthanum chloride can take care of that?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Hmm.. If it hit the plane I'm worried about aviation fuel contamination. You think Lanthanum chloride can take care of that?


Oh sure. I have complete faith in that stuff now.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sweet, I'll set up a group buy - thanks 50!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, hope you guys had fun on April Fool's day 😜


----------

